

OCaml – Compiling Mini-ML to JavaScript - fredyr
http://www.lexicallyscoped.com/2015/06/28/miniml-compiler-to-js.html

======
zeckalpha
Awesome! This should demonstrate to the masses how easy it is to make language
transpilers in ML family languages. Can't get much simpler than that.

------
simplify
For representing `if` statements in JavaScript, what was the reasoning for
using a function over a ternary?

~~~
fredyr
I changed from the ternary representation to the function, because I didn't
think the generated code was very readable. In hindsight I'm not sure it's
that much improvement. From a performance view it's probably worse off.

~~~
zeckalpha
Rule 1: Do not make assumptions about JavaScript performance.

